

Has Yahoo become a better place to work with Marissa Mayer as CEO? - lukethomas
https://www.quora.com/Yahoo/Has-Yahoo-become-a-better-place-to-work-with-Marissa-Mayer-as-CEO

======
cyphersanctus
Haha, like any employee would answer NO with their name emblazoned on the
post.

